# Steam Autumn Sale 2013



## vd29 (24. November 2013)

Gruß an alle!

Wollte mal fragen obs schon Infos bzgl. des Autumn Sales gibt? War ja eigentlich immer Ende November, aber bis jetzt hat man noch nichts gehört.
Wär mal Zeit für n paar Schnäppchen 
btw: lohnt sich die Anschaffung von: remember me, SC blacklist, deadfall adv., nfs rivals ?


----------



## keinnick (24. November 2013)

Angeblich: Steam Autumn & Christmas sale dates leaked via internal email – report | VG247


----------



## turbosnake (24. November 2013)

> lohnt sich die Anschaffung von: remember me, SC blacklist, deadfall adv., nfs rivals ?


Ja, kA, kA und auf keinen Fall.


----------



## vd29 (24. November 2013)

danke schon mal bis hierher


----------



## xElv1sHD (26. November 2013)

Laut Gamestar fängt der Autumn Sale angeblich morgen an. Der Christmas Sale wird warscheinlich am 17. Dezember anfangen und wird am 2. Januar aufhören


----------

